# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Ενεργοί Ax & Bx κόμβοι >  #2720 estia-Selete, Μαρούσι-oυλοπαροικία

## houseclub

Καλησπερα, ειμαστε ομαδα 15 φοιτητων περιπου ,κατοικουμε στη εστια της σελετε και ενδιαφερομαστε να συνδεθουμε ως client στο awmn .Bρισκομαστε πανω απο τον σταθμο της Ειρηνης ,(Ο.Α.Κ.Α) και εχουμε nodeid #2720 .Την παρασκευη 5 Σεμπτεμβριου επισκευτηκε Την εστια μας ο Δαμιανος , υστερα απο scan ανακαλυψαμε πως υπαρχει οπτικη επαφη με τους εξης κομβους:

MAC 

0202AAD9BC11
00022D2DD830
004096387369
3E03D6015002
02020747BC11

το καλυτερο σημα το πετυχαμε με τον digi(39 snr+) και με τον Δαμιανο 29 (snr+) 
Εχουμε ηδη αγορασει δορυφορικο πιατακι και εχουμε παραγγελει το Linksys WRT54g. Επισης εχουμε ηδη επικοινωνησει με digi. 
Εχετε καμια ιδεα να μας προτεινετε?
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
* bblinks :*
bblink #1 --> andreas #1064


bblink #2 -->kchelid #6912


bblink #3 -->killer #7522

bblink #4 ---->ggeorgee #543

bblink #4-----> machine22 #3108

*Ασυρματοι πελατες :* 

Wacky #7458
felix #4625
Miltos57 #11238
tee-amarous #11108

*Eνσυρματοι πελατες του κομβου:*


```
ONOMA                              I.P                   ΔΩΜΑΤΙΟ
panos                            10.19.147.2                 333   
moglis                           10.19.147.3                 313
salapatas                        10.19.147.4                 331    
george                           10.19.147.5                 311    
choper                           10.19.147.6                 132     
giorgos304                       10.19.147.7                 304  
tatas                            10.19.147.8                 202      
estia                            10.19.147.9              grammatia
kamenos                          10.19.147.10                334     
Bassilis                         10.19.147.11                213   
lord_byron                       10.19.147.12                313   
VENI                             10.19.147.13                229  
vordos                           10.19.147.14                309   
kostas156                        10.19.147.15                225
bad                              10.19.147.16                206   
anna                             10.19.147.17                301    
giatros                          10.19.147.18                213 
apostolos.pap                    10.19.147.19                210          
alexantros                       10.19.147.20                224    
sofia                            10.19.147.21                330      
rawreflection                    10.19.147.22                201  
estia2                           10.19.147.23              grammatia
salo.teo                         10.19.147.24                226
olga                             10.19.147.25                327   
tonis                            10.19.147.26                309     
ntou                             10.19.147.27                312  
eleni                            10.19.147.28                310
papax                            10.19.147.29                126
xrhstos(trenty)                  10.19.147.30                103
tnt                              10.19.147.31                212     
konstantina                      10.19.147.32                136
aleksis                          10.19.147.33                133      
aggelos                          10.19.147.34                133     
arΙs(scorpion)                   10.19.147.35                231
osfp(aris)                       10.19.147.37                134    
antonis                          10.19.147.39                105
pribe0                           10.19.147.50                111      
agrinio                          10.19.147.53                305       
theodor                          10.19.147.63                204
```

----------


## papashark

> 0202AAD9BC11
> 00022D2DD830
> 004096387369
> 3E03D6015002
> 02020747BC11


Μήπως έχετε και τα ssids ?


Βρείτε ένα παλιό PC να βάλετε στην ταράτσα.

Βρείτε και ένα πιάτο με feeder ακόμα και μια κάρτα, ή ένα wrt ακόμα.

Εσωτερικό δύκτιο έχετε έτοιμο ?

Ετοιμαστείτε να γίνετε BB κόμβος  ::  

Διαβάστε το http://www.awmn.gr/quickstart και κάντε καταχώρηση στην nodedb.

----------


## houseclub

Φωτοφραφιες απο ταρατσα προς τον Υμηττο Ν0 2

----------


## houseclub

φωτογραφιες απο ταρατσα προς τουρκοβουνια

----------


## houseclub

προς πεντελη (πευκη Μαρουσι)

----------


## houseclub

Το εσωτερικο δiκτυο ειναι ετοιμο, στο nodedb ειμαστε καταχωρημενοι estia me node #2720 . Για τα ssids δες αυτο.. ανοιγει με

http://www.netstumbler.com/downloads/ne ... _0_4_0.exe

----------


## papashark

Στείλε pm στους 2 κόμβους που έπιασες (dti & DiGi), για να συνδεθείς αρχικά σαν client επάνω τους.

Στην συνέχεια ετοίμασε εξοπλισμό για δεύτερο λινκ ώστε να βγάλεις κάποιο ΒΒ link, αφού θα έχεις μιλήσει με τον κόμβο που ήδη έχει συνδεθεί εάν θέλει να κάνει ΒΒ μαζί σου, ώστε να έχεις 2 ΒΒ.

Μπορεί και ο Hdkiller να ενδιαφέρετε να κάνει ΒΒ μαζί σας για να σπάσει το λίνκ Hdkiller-ablaz3. Moυ κάνει εντύπωση που δεν το πιάσατε. Δεν ξέρω εάν έχετε σίγουρα οπτική επαφή.

Μίλα και με τον ataraxo & Nikpet που έπιασες το λινκ τους.

----------


## houseclub

o hdkiller ειναι πιο χαμηλα και μαλλον μας κοβουν κατι δεντρα. βεβαια χρειαζομαστε επιβεβαιωση απο τον ιδιο.....

----------


## dti

Υπάρχει δάσος πιο ψηλά προς την κατεύθυνση που είναι ο hdkiller.

Ενδεχομένως αξίζει να δοκιμαστεί link με andreas - Mick Flemm - lambrosk και με Αγία Παρασκευή.
Σαν client μπορούν να συνδεθούν χαλαρά με τον DiGi και πιθανόν με μένα (μας κόβει κάπως ο μικρός Καλατράβα - ποδηλατοδρόμιο).

----------


## andreas

Παλιοτερα ειχε προταθει να σπασει το λινκ Hdkiller-ablaz3r με ενδιαμεσο εμενα αλλα τα παιδια δεν ηθελαν, μιας και επαιζε μια χαρα (+ οτι δεν ξεραμε ποσο βλεπω τον hdkiller).

Λινκ με μενα δεν ξερω αν μπορει να βγει. Παλια την εβλεπα την Σελετε απο την ταρατσα αλλα με τους ολυμπιακους χτισανε ενα κτηριο ακριβως διπλα (απεναντι απο την Νερατζιωτισσα) , εκει που υπηρχε ενα δασακι, και μου εκοψε τελειως την θεα προς τα εκει.... 

Αυριο θα γυρισω το πιατο προς τα εκει μηπως με πιασετε στο επομενο σκαν. 
Σε σκαν πιθανως δεν με πιασατε γαιτι ειχω κλεισει το interface μιας και δεν ειναι συνδεμενος κανεις πανω  ::  

Αν θελει ο mixosn μπορει να ερθει καποια μερα σπιτι μου να δουμε

=------=
Πρεπει να ειμαι στην ευθεια του κτηριου που φαινεται δεξια στην φωτο pros "penteli pefki marousi (digi).jpg"

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Απο το σχολείο ακριβως απεναντι και με ένα wrt+omni παραμάσχαλα?  ::   ::  
βάλτε εσείς και τι σας νοιάζει. Αλλά όχι τώρα, σχολείο τέλος. Από σεπτέμβρη.
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Βάλτε και όλο και κάτι θα ψήσω να γίνει με κάνα πιατάκι.
(άμα είμαι και του χρόνου εκεί δλδ)

----------


## dti

> το σκεφτομαι , αλλα δεν νομιζω να εξυπηρετει σε τιποτα...


Σίγουρα εξυπηρετεί ένα access point εκεί, καθώς υπάρχει ο σταθμός της Ειρήνης, το ΟΑΚΑ και το The Mall...
Βρείτε μια καλή κεραία sector και για το access point φροντίζω εγώ (από αυτά που έχω και κάθονται)...  ::

----------


## houseclub

Nεο λινκ με ggeorgee #543 
 ::

----------


## dti

Καλορίζικο Νίκο!  ::

----------


## houseclub

> Καλορίζικο Νίκο!


Τhanks Δαμιανε . Αφιερωμενο σε εκεινους που μας αμφισβητησαν  ::

----------


## sotiris

Μπράβο παιδιά!

----------


## alex-23

well done  ::   ::

----------


## xbelis

Καλορίζικο Νίκο
άντε και τώρα traffic  ::

----------


## houseclub

Σελετε down @ καμενο τροφοδοτικο  ::  


Σημερα το βραδυ, το πολυ αυριο το πρωι ,επικειται αλλαγη

edit: ορθογραφικο λαθος

----------


## geomanous

7 Εγκεφαλικα επαθα μεχρι να δω το post.....

Ειπα και εγω, τι στο καλο επαθε και δε μπορω να το βρω ουτε στο scan!!!

Παλι καλα που δεν ημουν σπιτι την ωρα της "καταστροφης" και μπορουσα να δω απο το traffic οτι κατι δεν πηγε καλα χωρις να φταιω εγω.

----------


## andreas

Βαλτε ενα μικρο τροφοδοτικο + ανεμιστηρα γιατι τον Αυγουστο θα τα παρετε ολα στο χερι....

----------


## geomanous

Επαθε γενικο κοκο μπλοκο το μηχανακι απ' οσο εμαθα απο το Νικο.

Καμμια εξελιξη υπαρχει?

----------


## houseclub

up and fucking again  ::  

 ::  ggeorgee κανε το If enable

----------


## houseclub

επικρατει μια ασταθεια στον κομβο τις τελευταιες μερες αφου κολαει το μικροτικ .το ψαχνω και το ανεβοκατεβαζω συνεχεια

----------


## bedrock

Τσέκαρε δίσκο ή dimmakia ....

Το δικό μου ρουτέρι τον είπιε πριν λίγες μέρες same way as urs.... Δουλευε 5 λεπτά και μετά το έχανα  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## alg0

> Απο το σχολείο ακριβως απεναντι και με ένα wrt+omni παραμάσχαλα?   
> βάλτε εσείς και τι σας νοιάζει. Αλλά όχι τώρα, σχολείο τέλος. Από σεπτέμβρη.
>      
> Βάλτε και όλο και κάτι θα ψήσω να γίνει με κάνα πιατάκι.
> (άμα είμαι και του χρόνου εκεί δλδ)


Μιας και το ειδα, ειπα να σου πω οτι στην τριπολη πήγα στην δευτεροβαθμια διευθυνση κ μιλησα για τα ασυρματα δίκτυα στον υπευθυνο του ΠΛΥΝΕΤ. Γενικα γουσταρε κτλ κτλ , κ μου ειπε ελα απο σεπτεμβρη για να σου χρηματοδοτησουμε *πειραματικα* να στησουμε κόμβους ( routerboard ) σε 2 σχολεια , να δουμε εαν αξιζει ....

Για κοιτα το το θεμα, γενικα βρίσκω αρκετους ανθρώπους που το βλέπουν θετικά...


Συμπέρασμα ? Βαλτε κ μια ΟΜΝΙ ρε παιδία κ ολο κ κάποιος θα την χρησιμοποιήσει...

----------


## nuke

> (άμα είμαι και του χρόνου εκεί δλδ)


εκεί θα είναι!

Συμπέρασμα ? Βαλτε κ μια ΟΜΝΙ ρε παιδία κ ολο κ κάποιος θα την χρησιμοποιήσει...

 ::   ::

----------


## houseclub

Μια ομνι ή μια sector ,θα μπει με το καλο τον οκτωμβρη αφου, θα εχουμε μαζευτει , θα εχουν τελειωσει οι εξεταστικες και θα μπορουμε ανετα να οργανωθουμε.

----------


## sotiris

Μια που δεν έχουμε καταφέρει να δικτυώσουμε τον floca στην Πεύκη, ίσως μπορέσουμε να δικτυώσουμε τα καφέ που είναι στον όροφο του the mall και να το κάνουμε εκεί στέκι για το καφέ της περιοχής (υπάρχει και εύκολη πρόσβαση μέσω ηλεκτρικού), και πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει άριστη οπτική με την Σελέτε.

----------


## sotiris

selete-digi not connect

υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα σε εσάς?

----------


## houseclub

παω απο εκει να δω , τα παιδια εκει δεν μπορεσαν να κανουν κατι ...

----------


## houseclub

προβληματα με την ethernet του mt , το κατεβασα κατω αλλαξα τις pci και επαιξε  ::

----------


## andreas

τωρα παντως δεν παιζει!

----------


## houseclub

Ο υποσταθμος μεσης τασης της σχολης βγηκε εκτος λειτουργιας σημερα στις 11:00. Κανουμε υπομονη ,και περιμενουμε συντομα την αποκατασταση ,της βλαβης απο τα συνεργεια της ΔΕΗ

----------


## sotiris

> bblink #1 --> antreas #1064 
> 
> bblink #2 -->skra # 4492 
> 
> bblink #3 -->digi # 191 
> 
> bblink #4 ---->ggeorgee #543


ισχύουν αυτά?

----------


## houseclub

ισχύουν ολα εκτος απο του skra...Δημιουργηθηκε ενας νεος κομβος, ciscoass #6912 , και ειπαμε να μπει ενδιαμεσος κοβει το λινκ με skra στα δυο
Mεσα στο σαββατοκυριακο θα βγει με τον ciscoass , και απο αυριο θα παιζει και το awmn_2720_ap  ::  

Γινανε αλλαγες στον ρουτερ χθες . Προστεθηκε ενα hager fl06 ,ενα τροφοδοτικο Qtec 500 Watt , μια netgear wg311 , mia omni , και τελος προστεθηκε αλλη μια cm6.

----------


## sotiris

Μια χαρά!

Να σε ρωτήσω, το ΑΡ θα είναι με όμνι?
Ρωτάω για να ξέρουμε εάν θα φτάνει μέχρι τις καφετέριες του mall (μια που είναι ωραίο μέρος για meeting)

----------


## alex-23

> mia omni


  ::

----------


## andreas

> Μια χαρά!
> 
> Να σε ρωτήσω, το ΑΡ θα είναι με όμνι?
> Ρωτάω για να ξέρουμε εάν θα φτάνει μέχρι τις καφετέριες του mall (μια που είναι ωραίο μέρος για meeting)


ο νικος θα προσπαθησει να μπει σε σημειο ωστε να πιανει οσο καλυτερα γινεται το mall.
Ισως κανουμε και τιποτα με ινετ στο μελλον...

----------


## sotiris

Μόλις το φτιαχτεί και δούμε ότι έχουμε κάλυψη και στο mall, να κάνουμε meeting να το εγκαινιάσουμε.

----------


## andreas

ναι, να σκασουμε στο venue με laptops....
ελεος  ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

Στο Ολυμπιακό Στάδιο και στο Σταθμό Ειρήνης έχει περισσότερο κόσμο από το The Mall... και ίσως εκεί θα ήταν καλύτερα να εστιαστεί η κάλυψη. 
Στο The Mall θα πιάνει ούτως ή άλλως, αφού είναι πολύ κοντά.

----------


## andreas

> Στο Ολυμπιακό Στάδιο και στο Σταθμό Ειρήνης έχει περισσότερο κόσμο από το The Mall... και ίσως εκεί θα ήταν καλύτερα να εστιαστεί η κάλυψη. 
> Στο The Mall θα πιάνει ούτως ή άλλως, αφού είναι πολύ κοντά.


Νερατζιωτισα πιανει εδω και καιρο απο αλλο AP. Ειρηνη δεν νομιζω να εχει κοσμο.... Μεχρι και voip περναει με λιγη τυχη  ::   ::

----------


## houseclub

φωτογραφιες απο την χ8εσινη εγκατασταση

----------


## dti

Βρε αθεόφοβοι, ιστό από πινακίδα σήμανσης του δρόμου χρησιμοποιήσατε;  ::  
Σαν να έχει πάρει και λίγο κλίση...  ::

----------


## nOiz

> Βρε αθεόφοβοι, ιστό από πινακίδα σήμανσης του δρόμου χρησιμοποιήσατε;


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## andreas

> Βρε αθεόφοβοι, ιστό από πινακίδα σήμανσης του δρόμου χρησιμοποιήσατε;  
> Σαν να έχει πάρει και λίγο κλίση...


κλασσικη αξια: ανθεκτικη, δεν σκουριαζει, ενιαια, δεν περιστρεφεται γυρω απο τον εαυτο της . Τι αλλο να ζητησει κανεις απο εναν ιστο?  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Τα φωτισμενα ανεμιστηρια τα προσεξατε?  ::   ::

----------


## lord_byron

awmn_selete_2720AP up

----------


## sotiris

Μπράβο παιδιά, πολλούς πελάτες τώρα.

----------


## houseclub

πρωτο post updated

----------


## houseclub

Στο if Awmn_selete_2720AP λειτουργει dhcp server με 10.19.147.64/27
Η αποδοση αυτοματων ip ειναι περiπου 30 .Αν χρειαστει καποιος static ip ας μου στειλει pm

Οποιος βρεθει στα cafe στο mall , στο ΟΑΚΑ , στον σταθμο της Ειρηνης , και στην ευρυτερη περιοχη της ΑΣΠΑΙΤΕ, ας κανει καμια δοκιμη και ας μας πει αποτελεσματα

----------


## houseclub

Νεο λινκ με kchelid (#6912)  ::

----------


## Mixos

Πετάει η ομάδα.....

Ωραίος...  ::

----------


## houseclub

Πρωτος πελατης Wacky #7458
Ενημερωθηκε το αρχικο ποστ

----------


## andreas

και μερικες φωτος απο το κουτι στης εστιας

και φυσικα το πιστο utp

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

To babbalaptop μόλις συνδέθηκε με το εσωτερικό του κεραιάκι από απέναντι.
Είχα μερικά lost packets και μετρια pings και γύρω στα 300kb/s downloading.
Τολμώ να πω άψογα για εσωτερικό κεραιάκι.
Υπάρχουν σχέδια.
Θα τα συζητήσουμε από κοντά λογικά στο champ.

----------


## houseclub

> To babbalaptop μόλις συνδέθηκε με το εσωτερικό του κεραιάκι από απέναντι.
> Είχα μερικά lost packets και μετρια pings και γύρω στα 300kb/s downloading.
> Τολμώ να πω άψογα για εσωτερικό κεραιάκι.
> Υπάρχουν σχέδια.
> Θα τα συζητήσουμε από κοντά λογικά στο champ.



στο champ δεν ηρθα ..τι εχεις στο νου σου??

----------


## houseclub

Nεοι πελατες 
felix (#4625)
Entreri (#729 :: 
Miltos57 (#1123 :: 

Eνημερωθηκε το πρωτο ποστ

----------


## geomanous

Αφορα το link ggeorgee-estia


Εκοψα το bgp και απο τις δυο μεριες για να μην υπαρχει προβλημα routing.

Το καινουριο επισοδειο στο σηριαλ... (δεν ειναι λινκ αυτο πια, σηριαλ ειναι) μας εφερε αντιμετωπους με τρομερο lag στα pings μεταξυ των wan ips.

Το σημα ειναι παντα καλο (-47~-60) αλλα με μεγαλες διακυμανσεις.

Ειτε ηταν ap ο ενας ειτε ηταν ap ο αλλος δεν γινοταν συνδεση:



```
wireless,info 00:0B:85:03:6B:[email protected]: failed to connect, auth timeout
```

Καποια στιγμη που θα γινοταν συνδεση (αγνωστο γιατι...) το lag ηταν τερατωδες...



```
PING 10.19.147.229 (10.19.147.229) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 10.19.147.229: icmp_seq=1 ttl=63 time=1225 ms
64 bytes from 10.19.147.229: icmp_seq=2 ttl=63 time=215 ms
64 bytes from 10.19.147.229: icmp_seq=3 ttl=63 time=1213 ms
64 bytes from 10.19.147.229: icmp_seq=4 ttl=63 time=217 ms
64 bytes from 10.19.147.229: icmp_seq=5 ttl=63 time=3210 ms
64 bytes from 10.19.147.229: icmp_seq=6 ttl=63 time=2211 ms
64 bytes from 10.19.147.229: icmp_seq=7 ttl=63 time=1216 ms
64 bytes from 10.19.147.229: icmp_seq=8 ttl=63 time=218 ms
64 bytes from 10.19.147.229: icmp_seq=9 ttl=63 time=1215 ms
64 bytes from 10.19.147.229: icmp_seq=10 ttl=63 time=216 ms
64 bytes from 10.19.147.229: icmp_seq=11 ttl=63 time=1212 ms
64 bytes from 10.19.147.229: icmp_seq=12 ttl=63 time=213 ms
64 bytes from 10.19.147.229: icmp_seq=13 ttl=63 time=1212 ms
64 bytes from 10.19.147.229: icmp_seq=14 ttl=63 time=216 ms
```

Ανεβηκα στον ιστο μου και αλλαξα το feeder. Αυτο που εβγαλα ειχε παρει λιγο νερο (παρολο που το ειχα καλυμενο) αλλα και με την εγκατασταση του νεου η κατασταση δεν διορθωθηκε.
το μονο που δεν δοκιμασα ειναι να αλλαξω cm9 αν και δεν βλεπω κανενα λογο να εχει προβλημα αυτο...

Κανω πασα στον mixosn να ριξει καμμια ματια στην εστια. Τι γινεται με τον κομβο εκει, και κυριως τι γινεται με το feeder εκει...

Και βλεπουμε.

Αν κανεις εχει καμμια ιδεα για το τι μπορει να συμβαινει και που μπορει να οφειλεται αυτο.... pls... help

----------


## alex-23

αλλαξτε συχνοτητα  ::

----------


## geomanous

```
64 bytes from 10.19.147.229: icmp_seq=1 ttl=63 time=1.20 ms
64 bytes from 10.19.147.229: icmp_seq=2 ttl=63 time=2.49 ms
64 bytes from 10.19.147.229: icmp_seq=3 ttl=63 time=0.534 ms
64 bytes from 10.19.147.229: icmp_seq=4 ttl=63 time=0.692 ms
64 bytes from 10.19.147.229: icmp_seq=5 ttl=63 time=0.947 ms
64 bytes from 10.19.147.229: icmp_seq=6 ttl=63 time=0.561 ms
64 bytes from 10.19.147.229: icmp_seq=7 ttl=63 time=0.469 ms
64 bytes from 10.19.147.229: icmp_seq=8 ttl=63 time=0.583 ms
64 bytes from 10.19.147.229: icmp_seq=9 ttl=63 time=0.591 ms
64 bytes from 10.19.147.229: icmp_seq=10 ttl=63 time=0.490 ms
64 bytes from 10.19.147.229: icmp_seq=11 ttl=63 time=0.722 ms
64 bytes from 10.19.147.229: icmp_seq=12 ttl=63 time=0.562 ms
```

Αλλαξα τη συχνοτητα μονο κατα 50Mhz και το link φαινεται να παιζει κανονικα.... μυστηρια πραγματα....

Σηκωσα bgp κτλ....

thx alex

----------


## sotiris

```
|------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|
|                                      WinMTR statistics                                   |
|                       Host              -   %  | Sent | Recv | Best | Avrg | Wrst | Last |
|------------------------------------------------|------|------|------|------|------|------|
|                     athina.sotiris.awmn -    0 |   34 |   34 |    0 |    0 |   16 |    0 |
|                     mtik-1.sotiris.awmn -    0 |   34 |   34 |    0 |    3 |   16 |    0 |
|                    gw-sotiris.digi.awmn -    0 |   34 |   34 |    0 |    5 |   16 |   16 |
|                            10.19.142.10 -    0 |   34 |   34 |    0 |   11 |   32 |   16 |
|                     gw-jchr.xtreme.awmn -    0 |   34 |   34 |    0 |   39 |  110 |   62 |
|                  gw-skilla.apoikos.awmn -    0 |   34 |   34 |    0 |   11 |   31 |   16 |
|                   gw-selete.skilla.awmn -    0 |   34 |   34 |    0 |   12 |   16 |    0 |
|                 gw-ggeorgee.selete.awmn -    0 |   33 |   33 |    0 |   11 |   32 |   16 |
|________________________________________________|______|______|______|______|______|______|
   WinMTR - 0.8. Copyleft @2000-2002 Vasile Laurentiu Stanimir  ( [email protected] )
```

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Μυστήριο δεν είναι απλώς κάποιος σας καβάλησε  ::  
Τελικά να δεις που και τα 5γ δεν θα μας φτάσουν

----------


## geomanous

> Μυστήριο δεν είναι απλώς κάποιος σας καβάλησε  
> Τελικά να δεις που και τα 5γ δεν θα μας φτάσουν


Λες, ε? Κανοντας scan σε αυτην και μονο αυτη τη συχνοτητα δεν εβγαζε αλλα αποτελεσματα... παρα μονο το δικο μας λινκ...

Να το εχουν σηκωσει με hidden ssid???

Μας βλεπω να τραβαμε καλωδια στις ταρατσες  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Eρώτηση: Είναι τώρα ο AP down τώρα (2.11 πμ 5/1/2007) ή εγώ έχασα εντελώς στόχευση?

ΥΓ: Από EnTRERI

----------


## geomanous

Μαλλον εχει πεσει εντελως ο κομβος....

----------


## andreas

χθες ειχε πεσει το λινκ με τον digi,σημερα μαλλον επεσε ολο
θα το δουμε σημερα

----------


## sotiris

Εγώ τον digi , τον έχω χάσει από την Τετάρτη....κάποιος πρέπει να κάνει ενα restart το r/b του digi...

----------


## geomanous

Δεν ξερω γιατι αλλα μετα το κολλημα η συχνοτητα στο link geomanous-estia ειχε γυρισει στην παλια τιμη, με την οποια υπηρχαν τεραστια lag στο Ping...

Την αλλαξα και παλι χρησιμοποιωντας την ελαχιστη επιτρεπομενη στη οποια και συνδεθηκε η καρτα μου. Σε ακομα χαμηλοτερες συχνοτητες (προκειμενου να μεγαλωσει η αποσταση απο αλλα interfaces) δε συνδεομουν καν.

----------


## andreas

Παιδια οτι μπορουμε να δουμε το βλεπουμε απομακρυσμενα, στην χειροτερη παω απο εκει γιατι ο Νικος λειπει εκτος Ελλαδας.
Επιστρεφει Δευτερα, οποτε μπορει να παει σελετε απο Τριτη-Τεταρτη

----------


## houseclub

Το λινκ με digi ειναι κατω ,λογικα απο την περασμενη τεταρτη. Ας ελπιζουμε οτι θα σηκωθει γρηγορα .Αν θελει βοηθεια ο eaggelidis παμε με andreas και βοηθαμε να σηκωθει.

Ο client miltos57 μολις τσιμπησε ενα mac fillter αφου συνδεεται σταθερα με -95, εδω και παρα πολυ καιρο με εχει γεμισει με logs Και δεν μπορω καθολου να παρακολουθησω τα υπολοιπα Logs μου με ενδιαφερουν


τελος αυριο τις επομενες μερες θα πεσει για καποια λεπτα ο κομβος αφου θα συνδεθει το 1000 va apc ups

το εχω παρει εδω και κανενα 10ημερο αλλα δεν προλαβα να το συνδεσω

----------


## lord_byron

νεο λινκ με Mernion2 aka Κiller.

στο link me geomanous χασαμε ενα καλωδιο ,εσπασε εναs n-type

----------


## geomanous

> νεο λινκ με Mernion2 aka Κiller.
> 
> στο link me geomanous χασαμε ενα καλωδιο ,εσπασε εναs n-type


Να υποθεσω πως γιαυτο ειναι κατω τωρα και πως γιαυτο ειχα μερικα flapping σημερα/χτες.

----------


## houseclub

Γιωργη αυτος ειναι ο λογος...
Οποτε μπορεσει ο dti , θα περασω απο το σπιτι του, να το πρεσαρω

----------


## lambrosk

Θα προσπαθήσω να δεσμεύσω και ένα απο τα νέα βόρεια μου link προς σύνδεση με Estia-SELETE stay in touch,
μόλις ολοκληρώσω στο τέλος της βδομαδας τις εργασίες μου...  ::

----------


## Danimoth

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=380147#380147


 :: 




> Κάποιος προσπαθεί να μπει στη selete εδώ και πολύ ώρα. Για να μην ανακατέψω το firewall έβαλα allowed adresses σε όλους τους users 10.0.0.0/8 μέχρι να δουν τι γίνεται οι admin της selete.

----------


## Danimoth

Και 2η φορά: http://www.awmn/forum/viewforum.php?f=95

Kαι 3η φορά:

----------


## Danimoth

Αυτό γίνεται άραγε αυτόματα η υπάρχει τυπάς που έχει την υπομονή να δοκιμάζει πολλά user name και password?  ::

----------


## geomanous

Μη το ψαχνεις, bot ειναι. Απλα βαλε καποια access-list η αλλαξε/κοψε τις πορτες να ξεμπερδευεις....

οχι τιποτα αλλο να μη σου "καταστρεφει" τα logs...

----------


## houseclub

Nεο "προσωρινο" λινκ με machine22 #3108
παιζει στα 3 dbm ισχυ και σε bw test ποιανει 35-40 mbps, ενημερωθηκε η wind και το πρωτο ποστ.

----------


## alex-23

μπραβο ωραια ενα hop και τσουπ εφτασα 
lol

----------


## andreas

> μπραβο ωραια ενα hop και τσουπ εφτασα 
> lol


προκαλεις  ::   ::   ::

----------


## houseclub

> μπραβο ωραια ενα hop και τσουπ εφτασα 
> lol


οταν το αγγιξεις η υδονη θα ειναι μεγαλυτερη  ::

----------


## houseclub

Νεος πελατης , τα παιδια Και οι καθηγητες ,απο το απεναντι τεχνικο επαγγελματικο εκπαιδευτηριο .
Για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες 

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=29103
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=29103

καλως ηρθατε


tee-amarous #11108

----------


## geomanous

Φαινεται πως ο αερας δεν το αφησε παλι ανεπηρεαστο το παντερμο αυτο link.

Ειναι κατω απο τις 19:00 περιπου του σαββατου και απ' οσο ειδα το δικο μου το πιατο φαινεται ακινητο...

Εγινε τιποτα σελετε μερια???

----------


## geomanous

> Φαινεται πως ο αερας δεν το αφησε παλι ανεπηρεαστο το παντερμο αυτο link.
> 
> Ειναι κατω απο τις 19:00 περιπου του σαββατου και απ' οσο ειδα το δικο μου το πιατο φαινεται ακινητο...
> 
> Εγινε τιποτα σελετε μερια???


1,5 μερα ειναι κατω ρε παιδια.... κανενα νεο απο το μετωπο???

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Ο μεγάλος ο ιστός κουνιέται απίστευτα, σαν να βλέπω καράβι σε 8μ κύμα. Ο μικρος φαίνεται οκ. Λογικά θα χρειαστείτε αντιρίδες παιδιά.

----------


## andreas

> Ο μεγάλος ο ιστός κουνιέται απίστευτα, σαν να βλέπω καράβι σε 8μ κύμα. Ο μικρος φαίνεται οκ. Λογικά θα χρειαστείτε αντιρίδες παιδιά.


ο μεγαλος εχει ηδη 3 αντιριδες , ειναι αδυνατο να μπουν κιαλλες σε πιο ψηλο σημειο γιατι απλα δεν υπαρχει χωρος πουθενα....

Καποιος να τις σφυξει παιδια πριν εχουμε κανενα θυμα!

btw, to link μου με σελετε παιζει κανονικα οποτε ο ισος πρεπει να ειναι οκ!

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Από τον αέρα στράβωσαν ( !!! ) τα στηρίγματα του μεγάλου ιστού και κόπηκαν οι αντιρίδες. Κατεβάσαμε τελείως τον ιστό ο οποίος είχε γύρει αλλά ευτυχώς δεν έπεσε και δεν έχει σπάσει κάτι (πιάτα, κεφάλια κτλ  :: ). For the record έχουν ξηλωθεί και μερικές κεραίες τηλεόρασης. Επίσης, αν και φαίνεται ανέπαφος ό μικρός ιστός και τα ανεμιστηράκια στον router λειτουργούσαν, κάτι έχει κολήσει καθώς ούτε το AP παίζει, ούτε το c-class διαφημίζεται από το link στο μικρό πιάτο. Αναμένεται o houseclub για τα υπόλοιπα.


edit: ο μεσσίας ήρθε ένα link up+AP.  ::  Παιδιά ότι χρειαστείτε call.

----------


## houseclub

Ξανα up , αλλαχθηκε μια τσαλακωμενη βαση....μπηκαν νεα συρματοσχοινα.
Παρακαλειται ο killerakos να τσεκαρει την στοχευση απο την μερια του...
Το λινκ με machine22 ειναι κατω .Εχασα τις ρυθμισεις ...περιμενω τον Δημητρη η καποιων αλλων που εχει προσβαση στον ρουτερ του machine , να μου πει τι να βαλω..

----------


## chorrer

Καλησπερα, η ωρα ειναι 23.30 κι εδω και καμια ωρα ξαφνικα δεν εχουμε δικτυο.
Ανεβηκα ταρατσα αλλα δε φαινεται να ειναι απο εδω το προβλημα. Δοκιμασα να πιγκαρω την 10.19.165.254 αλλα δεν τη βλεπει.

παιζει να φταιει τιποτα απο εσας εκει εξω?

----------


## bedrock

Μήτσο υπάρχει πρόβλημα επικοινωνίας μεταξύ των 2 Rb's... Τράβα ένα reboot στο 433ΑΗ ( 10.19.147.1 ) γιατί κάτι δεν πάει καλά.

----------


## senius

> Σήμερα, στον κόμβο selete, σε όλα τα rb433 έγινε upgrade στο λογισμικό OS, σε mipsbe-v5.7 και upgrade στο firmware των rb433AH, σε v 2.36.





> Καλησπερα, η ωρα ειναι 23.30 κι εδω και καμια ωρα ξαφνικα δεν εχουμε δικτυο.
> Ανεβηκα ταρατσα αλλα δε φαινεται να ειναι απο εδω το προβλημα. Δοκιμασα να πιγκαρω την 10.19.165.254 αλλα δεν τη βλεπει.
> παιζει να φταιει τιποτα απο εσας εκει εξω?





> Μήτσο υπάρχει πρόβλημα επικοινωνίας μεταξύ των 2 Rb's... Τράβα ένα reboot στο 433ΑΗ ( 10.19.147.1 ) γιατί κάτι δεν πάει καλά.


Μετά την αναβάθμιση από v5.6 σε v5.7, κόλλαγε η CPU στο 100% και κρέμαγαν ολα, ειδικά στο 1ο rb433 10.x.x.1. Ανακαλύψαμε οτι η CPU στα rb433AH έδειχνε 100 Mhz. Την επαναφέραμε σε 680 Mhz στο 10.x.x.1 και 300 Mhz στο 10.x.x.254, αλλά ξανά παρέμεναν στους 100 Mhz. 
Στον κόμβο selete εδώ και 3 ώρες, έγινε παντού downgrade σε *v 5.6*. Ολα επανήλθαν κανονικά.


Διαβάστε εδώ απο το φόρουμ της mikrotik για την v5.7:
http://forum.mikrotik.com/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=55021



> I installed 5.7 on two routers which are connected with a wireless bridge.
> 
> The core router is an RB1100 which has about a dozen vlans. After rebooting the RB1100 the device was unresponsive. I drove down to the NOC and found that the ethernet port connecting the wireless bridge to my house did not have a link. This specific port was set up static as 100/full and would not reconnect to the 100/full wireless bridge until I disabled and re-enabled the port.
> 
> After restoring access to the router, I noticed that the CPU utilization was pegged at 100%. At that point I forwarded a supout to support, then downgraded to 5.6. No problems there.
> 
> When I arrived back home I logged into my RB493. That also was pegged at 100% CPU utilization. I have not downgraded it back to 5.6 yet.
> 
> Hope this helps!


sorry Μήτσο...αν δεν πειραματιστούμε, δεν μαθαίνουμε.

----------


## erasmospunk

@senious Που μπορώ να βρω τις προηγούμενες εκδόσεις; Στο site τους υπάρχει μόνο η 5.7.

----------


## JB172

> @senious Που μπορώ να βρω τις προηγούμενες εκδόσεις; Στο site τους υπάρχει μόνο η 5.7.


Για την έκδοση 5.6
Για routerboards -> http://download.mikrotik.com/all_pac...mipsbe-5.6.zip
Για x86 -> http://download.mikrotik.com/all_packages-x86-5.6.zip
Για ppc -> http://download.mikrotik.com/all_packages-ppc-5.6.zip

Αν χρειάζεσαι παλαιότερες εκδόσεις, αντικατέστησε το 5.6 με την έκδοση που θέλεις, πχ. 5.4

----------


## nikolas_350

Αλλά 4 link με εκδόσεις από 3 έως της τελευταίες έτσι για να υπάρχουν

http://mikrotik.cactusnetworking.com 
http://sys-data.com/mirror/mirror/ 
http://www.mikrotik-software.de/~mirror/ 
http://download.mikrotik.rs/

----------


## senius

Λέω μήπως λέω, να μεταφερθούν τα τελευταία πόστ στο : MikroTik RouterOS version 5.7 released http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t...96#post542696?

----------


## chorrer

> Μήτσο υπάρχει πρόβλημα επικοινωνίας μεταξύ των 2 Rb's... Τράβα ένα reboot στο 433ΑΗ ( 10.19.147.1 ) γιατί κάτι δεν πάει καλά.


Ελα ρε αρχοντα σορυ, τωρα το ειδα.

...ειπαμε για τα επειγοντα τηλεφωνακι.  :: 

Επισης πρεπει να σας βρω κανα 2 ατομα για επικοινωνια γιατι ακομα λειπω στην ουσια και παιζουμε σπασμενο τηλεφωνο  ::  

Οσο για τα πειραματα ,κανενα προβλημα ...κι αυτα μερος του δικτυου δεν ειναι?  ::

----------


## chorrer

Λοιπον απο σημερα μπαινει στη παρεα κι ο Γιωργος, προεδρος της Εστιας.

Εχει ενημερωθει για την κατασταση....οπote ειναι για κανa reboot ....εεχω στειλει το τηελφωνο του με ΠΜ στους γνωστους υποπτους  ::

----------


## sval

γεια σας ειμαι ο Γιωργος. οτι με χρειαστειτε παρτεμε τηλ..

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.

Εδώ και καιρό έγιναν προσπάθειες απο την Εστία Σελέτε, να ενωθούν σαν κόμβοι με τον Entreri (#7298 ) , τελικά δεν έγινε εφικτό το λινκ, λόγο εμποδίων από μεριάς οπτικής επαφής.

Ετσι ο κομβος selete (#2720) διαθέτει ένα ακόμα ελεύθερο interface, για bb link.
Εκπέμπει σε AP στους 5505 με SSID: awmn-2720 bb search.

----------


## senius

> Λοιπον απο σημερα μπαινει στη παρεα κι ο Γιωργος, προεδρος της Εστιας.
> Εχει ενημερωθει για την κατασταση....





> γεια σας ειμαι ο Γιωργος. οτι με χρειαστειτε παρτεμε τηλ..


Να ετοιμαστείς μαν...!!!

----------


## bedrock

Παίδες συμβουλή, αν είναι να δοθεί το Link να είναι max 2km away... Κοινώς όσο ποιο κοντινό γίνεται.

----------


## senius

> .... ο κομβος selete (#2720) διαθέτει ένα ακόμα ελεύθερο interface, για bb link.





> Παίδες συμβουλή, αν είναι να δοθεί το Link να είναι max 2km away... Κοινώς όσο ποιο κοντινό γίνεται.


Την επόμενη εβδομάδα μετά τα Χριστούγεννα, έγινε συνεννόηση με τον Δαμιανό dti (#1) για παντρέματα b.b link.
Μακάρι να τα καταφέρουμε (αν και κοντά, υπάρχει μπροστά τους το ποδηλατοδρόμιο).

----------


## chorrer

Χρονια πολλα! Ο Γιωργος δεν ειναι Αιθηνα , εχει φυγει για γιορτες. Το τηλεφωνο του το εχετε, παρτε στο κινητο του για να συννεονηθειτε! ....... Τα λεμε του χρονου !!!  ::

----------


## senius

> Την επόμενη εβδομάδα μετά τα Χριστούγεννα, έγινε συνεννόηση με τον Δαμιανό dti (#1) για παντρέματα b.b link.
> Μακάρι να τα καταφέρουμε (αν και κοντά, υπάρχει μπροστά τους το ποδηλατοδρόμιο).


Καλησπέρα.

Λόγο φορτου εργασιας δεν εχουμε καταφερει ακομα να γυρισουμε το πιατο.
Δαμιανέ DTI, αν σε ενδιαφέρει το bb link ακόμα, θα συννενοηθουμε πάλι.
ευχαριστω για την υπομονή σου τοσες μερες που ησουν σε αναμονή για το κεντράρισμα και που μας περίμενες κάθε λίγο.

----------


## chorrer

Λοιπον παλικαρια, κατεβαινω αυριο Σαββατο ταξιδακι εξπρες Αθηνα , θα κατσω κανα 2-3 μερες....αμα θελετε κατι Απο ΣΕΛΕΤΕ μερια και μπορω να βοηθησω , παρτε με τηλεφωνο....εχω τον ιδιο αριθμο που ειχα απλα ειναι πλεον cosmote.......τα λεμε!

----------


## bedrock

Τέλεια ευκαιρία για ταρατσάδα και καφεδιά!

----------


## klarabel

To 2πλό λίνκ με #15465 και #3725 είναι down ?
Μάλλον η βροχή ?
Ποιός κοιτάζει τον κόμβο ?

----------


## sunn

μεσα απο εστια δεν μπορουμε να μπουμε στο awmn.

ποιος κοιταζει το κομβο, πλεον δεν ξερω.
τι ακριβως ελεγχο θελετε; μηπως και το δω εγω.

----------


## klarabel

Και τα 2 ρούτερ είναι down. Κάτι με την τροφοδοσία λογικά πρέπει να είναι.
Εχεις PM.

----------


## klarabel

Ρε παίδες μήπως έχετε βάλει το Router σε χρονοδιακόπτη ? Κάθε μέρα στις 22:00 περίπου είναι down μέχρι το επόμενο πρωί.

----------


## senius

Το πρώτο rb433ah έχει το πρόβλημα (10.19.147.1), αυτό που είναι στημένοι στην μέση της ταράτσας του κτηρίου, κοντά στο κλιμακοστάσιο.
selete 10.19.147.1.jpg

Το δεύτερο rb433 (10.19.147.254), αυτό που είναι στημένοι στην άκρη της ταράτσας του κτηρίου προς το MALL, δεν έχει πρόβλημα, δεν έπεσε ποτέ. Άπλα δεν ρουταρει επειδή πέφτει το πρώτο. 
selete 10.19.147.254.jpg

Τροφοδοσία ΔΕΗ παίρνουν και τα 2 μπρίκια από την ίδια μπρίζα?
Θυμάμαι το 1ο rb433ah παίρνει παροχή ΔΕΗ από το καμαράκι στο κλιμακοστάσιο που βρίσκεται και το κεντρικό switch.
Το 2ο rb433 παίρνει παροχή από αλλού? και γιατί αυτό δεν πέφτει?
Επίσης γιατί δεν ρουταρει τίποτα, οταν πεφτει το 1ο?

Κάτι άλλο που υποπτεύομαι είναι μήπως έχουν σκάσει οι πυκνωτές στο rb433ah η είναι ετοιμοι?

Δείτε εδώ :
RouterBoard 433AH ProblemsInternet & RouterBoard 433AH ProblemsWireless

----------


## senius

Επίσης στο rb433_2 (10.19.147.254) απ' οτι βλέπω εδώ και καιρό, είναι πεσμένο το λινκ με bedrock.
Σε σκαν που κάνω απο την κάρτα cm9 του λινκ selete-bedrock, δεν πιάνει τιποτα, ούτε τις ap εκπομπές σας απο τα άλλα λινκ.
Πρέπει να έχει καεί αυτή η κάρτα .

Στο συγκεκριμενο rb433, υπάρχει ακόμα ένα ελεύθερο πιάτο που κοιτάει προς την Πεύκη. Υπάρχει ένας κόμβος που έχει κάνει κονέκτ επανω στο bb search πιατο σας, και περιμένει να κεντράρετε. ειναι o ericsson3537 (#15035). Μιληστε με τον Entreri (#7298 ).

Επίσης από χθες, ο blucky έχει κατεβάσει τελείως το λινκ selete από μεριάς του, μέχρι να τα φτιάξετε.
Όταν ολοκληρώσετε, στείλτε του pm, ώστε να ενεργοποιήσει και πάλι το λινκ : selete-blucky.

Πιστεύω να σας βοήθησα, ευχαριστώ.

----------


## sunn

αν θελήσετε αυτές τις μέρες κάποια βοήθεια, θα είμαι ελεύθερος.

----------


## chorrer

*"Εχω συννενοηθει με την διοικηση της εστιας και τους εχω ενημερωσει για τα πεπραγμενα.

Ο κομβος πλεον παιζει ανεξαρτητα με το τοπικο δικτυο της εστιας και το μονο σημειο συνδεσης του ειναι ενα καλωδιο utp .
Η οπτικη ινα ειναι στη ευθυνη της σχολης.

Οποτε πιστευω οτι δεν θα εχουμε προβληματα. Ο μονος λογος να πεσει ο κομβος ειναι εαν ερθει ο ασανσερτζης ( senius ) για να κανει συντηρηση και χρειαστει να κοψει το ρευμα που τροφοδοτει και τον κομβο.

Αλλιως μονο αν τα παιξει απο τη ζεση κανα rb.

Οσο καιρο θα λειπω εχει προσφερθει ο bedrock να ριχνει κανα ματι στο hardware του κομβου και γενικως ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ολοι σας θα εχετε το νου σας για το software. "*

Δυστυχως δεν μενω πια Αθηνα και στην εστια δεν εχει μεινει κανενας δικος μου για να ενημερωθω. Τελευταια συννενοηση με την διοικηση ηταν να συντηρει τον κομβο ο bedrock , δεν ξερω τι εχει γινει πακακατω.

Ενδεχεται να κατεβω βολτιτσα μεσα στις γιορτες, ψηθειτε οι συνηθεις υποπτοι να βρεθουμε να κανουμε μια ταρατσαδα και να τα πουμε κιολας.

Οπως και να εχει αμα κατεβω τελικα , θα ψαξω να δω τι παιζει κι αν υπαρχει κανα παληκαρι απο εστια που να μπορει να ασχοληθει με το θεμα.

----------


## senius

Πρέπει να παρέδωσε πλέον "πνευμα" το 1ο rb433ah που είχε τα 3 βασικά bb link.

Μαλλον πρέπει να συννενοηθουν τα παιδια της εστίας για αγορα νεου rb433ah.
Ευχαρίστως μετά, να έρθω να το σεταρω.
Ευτυχώς έχω τα backup και των 2 rb.

Δημήτρη ενημέρωσε τα παιδιά της εστίας για τα σχετικά.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## chorrer

> Πρέπει να παρέδωσε πλέον "πνευμα" το 1ο rb433ah που είχε τα 3 βασικά bb link.
> 
> Μαλλον πρέπει να συννενοηθουν τα παιδια της εστίας για αγορα νεου rb433ah.
> Ευχαρίστως μετά, να έρθω να το σεταρω.
> Ευτυχώς έχω τα backup και των 2 rb.
> 
> Δημήτρη ενημέρωσε τα παιδιά της εστίας για τα σχετικά.
> Ευχαριστώ.


Καρντασι, στην κυριολεξια δεν ξερω κανενα απο τα παιδια που μενουν αυτη την στιγμη εστια. Μονο τον παλιο μου συγκατοικο εχω εκει , κι αυτος λειπει και θα γυρισει χριστουγεννα. Αν τελικα κατεβω , θα το ψαξω το θεμα αλλιως δεν ξερω αν μπορω να βοηθησω σε κατι. 

Επισης , νομιζω οτι αν τα φτυσε το rb δεν θα ειναι ευκολο να εγκριθουν λεφτα απο εστια για συντηρηση....βεβαια ξαναλεω, οτι λειπω οποτε δεν ξερω αν εχουν αλλαξει τα δεδομενα.

----------


## Firelord

> Καρντασι, στην κυριολεξια δεν ξερω κανενα απο τα παιδια που μενουν αυτη την στιγμη εστια. Μονο τον παλιο μου συγκατοικο εχω εκει , κι αυτος λειπει και θα γυρισει χριστουγεννα. Αν τελικα κατεβω , θα το ψαξω το θεμα αλλιως δεν ξερω αν μπορω να βοηθησω σε κατι. 
> 
> Επισης , νομιζω οτι αν τα φτυσε το rb δεν θα ειναι ευκολο να εγκριθουν λεφτα απο εστια για συντηρηση....βεβαια ξαναλεω, οτι λειπω οποτε δεν ξερω αν εχουν αλλαξει τα δεδομενα.


Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Αν έχετε πρόβλημα πυκνωτών με το RB 433AH έχω μιας και είχα πάρει από Ebay για τα δικά μου που είχαν ανάλογο πρόβλημα.

Μπας και έχει κανείς κάποιο τρόπο επαφής με bedrock, είναι κάτω και το δικό μου Link μαζί του.

----------


## klarabel

Δεν υπάρχει τέτοιο θέμα με πυκνωτές. Κάποιο συνεργείο που έβαζε μόνωση στην ταράτσα εδώ και καιρό μάλλον έκανε ζημιά στο ethernet (POE) και είναι down o ένας router.
Δυστυχώς όμως δεν υπάρχει καμία πρωτοβουλία, και χωρίς αυτό δεν γίνεται τίποτα ..από μόνο του.

----------


## sunn

> Δυστυχώς όμως δεν υπάρχει καμία πρωτοβουλία, και χωρίς αυτό δεν γίνεται τίποτα ..από μόνο του.


και κάπως έτσι καταλήγεις στο να μην κάνεις ΤΊΠΟΤΑ, να μην φτιάξεις ΤΊΠΟΤΑ, μιας και κανείς δεν ενδιαφέρετε ! 
οτιδήποτε άλλο είναι απλά ανόητο (προσωπική άποψη)

----------


## chorrer

Παιδια λιγο πριν τις γιορτες ειχα μιλησει με bedrock κι ηταν να περασει απο εστια να το κοιταξει το θεμα αλλα απο οτι εμαθα σημερα τελικα δεν πηγε.

Υπαρχει ενα παιδι παντως απο εστια που θα βοηθησει οποιον παει. Εχω το τηλεφωνο του, αν καποιος θελει να ριξει ενα βλεφαρο στην κατασταση πολυ ευχαριστως να με ενημερωσει να του το στειλω με ΠM.

----------


## klarabel

O κόμβος από χθές είναι up. Με την βοήθεια του senius αποκαταστάθηκε (αλλάχθηκε το προβληματικό 433ΑΗ) αλλά το λίνκ με τον Mernion στο άλλο ρούτερ είναι down γιατί θέλει κάποιο φρεσκάρισμα σε pigtails, board κλπ που είναι λίγο χύμα.
Οπως επίσης και το link με Bedrock που είναι down εδώ και καιρό.

----------


## Firelord

Μήπως έχεις κάποιο mail ή τηλέφωνο του BedRock, είναι κάτω και το δικό μου link μαζί του εδώ και αρκετό καιρό.





> Παιδια λιγο πριν τις γιορτες ειχα μιλησει με bedrock κι ηταν να περασει απο εστια να το κοιταξει το θεμα αλλα απο οτι εμαθα σημερα τελικα δεν πηγε.
> 
> Υπαρχει ενα παιδι παντως απο εστια που θα βοηθησει οποιον παει. Εχω το τηλεφωνο του, αν καποιος θελει να ριξει ενα βλεφαρο στην κατασταση πολυ ευχαριστως να με ενημερωσει να του το στειλω με ΠM.

----------


## klarabel

Με την Σελέτε υπάρχει ένα θέμα, είχε πέσει ο ιστός πριν λιγους μήνες και τα παιδιά εχουν κάνει εκεί επανατοποθέτηση του ιστού ( και ethernet καλωδίου απο όσο μου είπαν) ) . Αν είναι κανείς εκεί κοντά που μπορεί να πάει να ρίξει μια ματιά να του δώσω ένα τηλ για να επικοινωνήσει εκεί με κάποιον.

----------


## Themis Ap

Αν μπορεί κάποιος να ενημερώσει τι χρειάζεται για Σελέτε, θα μπορούσαμε ίσως να μαζευτούμε κάποια άτομα το ΣΚ και να περάσουμε μια βόλτα καιρού επιτρέποντος!

----------


## klarabel

Eχω στείλει στον Altair το τηλ του φοιτητή που εχει αναλάβει το θεμα. Δεν το εχω τωρα προχειρο. Πρέπει να κανονιστεί απο πριν για τα κλειδιά της ταράτσας και του κεντρικού κατανεμητη.

----------


## klarabel

Εχεις πμ.

----------

